#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Laboratory Measurements >  >  >  IFT Software

## elefank

Hello people ! &#191;Can you help me to get a software for IFT measurements by the pendant drop method, a program to analyze image maybe?

See More: IFT Software

----------

